# Quelle housse pour mon MacBook Air 13 ?



## guyom_62 (29 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens d'acheter un MacBook Air 2011 et j'aimerai donc acheter une house pour le transport.

Je recherche donc une house qui soit classe, housse qui sera dans ma serviette en cuir.

J'ai vu celle-ci sur le site d'Apple mais peut-être que vous auriez d'autres idées ?

Je précise que j'ai posté dans la catégorie "Quelle housse pour mon Mac" ? mais je n'ai obtenu aucune réponse et comme le besoin est assez urgent 

Merci.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (29 Juillet 2011)

Tu n'en auras pas plus en faisant un nouveau topic.


----------



## Lefenmac (29 Juillet 2011)

Si tu postes aussi dans la rubrique Ipod tu devrais recevoir des réponses utiles sinon aussi sur www.tuningpassion.keke.com


----------



## banban56 (29 Juillet 2011)

+1 Pascal_TTH


----------



## Mr-Brightside (29 Juillet 2011)

Knomo sleeve 

http://www.knomcobags.com/eu/men/laptop-sleeves/13-inch/laptop-sleeve-case-13-black-fur-lined.html/


----------



## guyom_62 (30 Juillet 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Tu n'en auras pas plus en faisant un nouveau topic.



Je pensais que si et la dernière réponse confirme mon idée.

@Lefenmac : j'irais faire un tour, quand à toi, je te conseille un petit tour sur www.buyabrain.com

@Mr-Brightside : merci


----------



## Gauk (30 Juillet 2011)

Darty en fait une super qui fait stretch et qui est un peu rembouré au endroit stratégique.


----------



## Larme (31 Juillet 2011)

Génial, dispersons encore plus les conversations, histoire que les nouveaux qui font l'effort de faire une recherche aient encore plus de topics différents à lire !


----------



## macinside (31 Juillet 2011)

il existe déjà ce sujet en haut de forum  http://forums.macg.co/macbook-air/s...sac-de-transport-pour-macbook-air-209452.html


----------

